# short Calero, Uvas ride last Saturday



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Took the "new guy" out for a short ride on Saturday.

Left outta my buddies garage near Bernal and Santa Teresa, headed up Bailey, glanced at Calero, then headed out and around Uvas. Reminded me of the Tierra Bella route, but in reverse. 'Course it's been a couple of years now since I've been able to ride the Tierra Bella, since that ride and the Sea Otter Classic clash on the calendar.

Lotsa friendly bikers out and about. Trying to get a decent ride in, before the rain came.

Even met fellow RBR forum member Fr Ted Crilly at the Uvas rest stop...nice to met ya' Ted, and thanks for taking our pic!

I'm averaging 2 rides in the past two weeks...which brings my total for the year up to ...uh...2!

Skies were grey, but the rain stayed away, and there was virtually no wind in our short (34 miles) route. It was all good.

1.) me and Thien with Calero in the background(top of Bailey).
2.) on bike shot of Uvas
3.) gregg, Thien, & Jon
4.) smile Thien!


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

:thumbsup: The reservoirs area is one of my favorite riding spots.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

With such little traffic, it's becoming one of my favorite as well...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

What's the best route from Saratoga to get there. Or where's the best place to park?

It's prob'ly warmer there than the peninsula.

fc


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

gregg said:


> 'Course it's been a couple of years now since I've been able to ride the Tierra Bella, since that ride and the Sea Otter Classic clash on the calendar.


FYI. they're on different days this year so you can do both. Just take it easy if you're doing the 200K option on the Tierra Bella


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

gregg said:


> and there was virtually no wind in our short (34 miles) route....


No wind???? Going in the opposite direction to you I spent the first 20 miles of my route battling a headwind on Santa Teresa going towards Morgan Hill, only for it to disappear returning north back towards SJ.
The crappy winds were made up for by meeting the famous gregg and Thien  If I seemed quiet it was because I was awestruck.



francois said:


> What's the best route from Saratoga to get there. Or where's the best place to park?


The best route from Saratoga is riding up and over Hicks. No problem for a rider of your calibre Francis! Failing that, the best place to park would be at the top of Hicks


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

francois said:


> What's the best route from Saratoga to get there. Or where's the best place to park?
> 
> It's prob'ly warmer there than the peninsula.
> 
> fc


head over Kennedy to Coleman and come down Almaden Expressway to the end. Pick up Mckean and that turns to Uvas.

One of the best loops is to head out there, up to Madonna, down to Watsonville, up to Demo and come down Old SJ road to LG.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

rensho said:


> One of the best loops is to head out there, up to Madonna, down to Watsonville, up to Demo and come down Old SJ road to LG.


Wow, you ride up Hecker Pass rd? That looks damn dangerous. You're right though, that is a great loop.

-G


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*Good on you guys!*

Hey Gregg-

You are looking pretty trim for a guy who never rides.

Looks like fun. Sorry i couldn't make it.

-G


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

goloso said:


> Wow, you ride up Hecker Pass rd? That looks damn dangerous. You're right though, that is a great loop.
> 
> -G


A good climb actually. The descent is among the best in the valley.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

goloso said:


> Wow, you ride up Hecker Pass rd? That looks damn dangerous. You're right though, that is a great loop.


You don't have to go over 152 to get to Watsonville. Try Redwood Retreat/Mt. Madonna Roads. Probably some dirt involved, but rideable on road tires.
http://tinyurl.com/25lvgx


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> No wind???? Going in the opposite direction to you I spent the first 20 miles of my route battling a headwind on Santa Teresa going towards Morgan Hill, only for it to disappear returning north back towards SJ.
> The crappy winds were made up for by meeting the famous gregg and Thien  If I seemed quiet it was because I was awestruck.
> 
> 
> The best route from Saratoga is riding up and over Hicks. No problem for a rider of your calibre Francis! Failing that, the best place to park would be at the top of Hicks



Haaaa. You made Gregg's week since someone recognized him on the bike!

Yep, no wind usually means a tailwind. Gregg's showing his ahem... rust.

fc


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

This thread is sweet! This forum needs more road rides.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*Thanks for the tip*



sometimerider said:


> You don't have to go over 152 to get to Watsonville. Try Redwood Retreat/Mt. Madonna Roads. Probably some dirt involved, but rideable on road tires.
> http://tinyurl.com/25lvgx


I will try it next time I take my bike down to the in-law's place in Gilroy. I've wanted to do a ride to the coast down there but the blind corners, heavy traffic and no shoulder have kept me off 152.


-G


----------

